

Two Earth-sized planets orbiting Kepler-20 - merkat
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vnfv/ncurrent/full/nature10780.html

======
bdfh42
OK we get it - there are lots of planets out there. Given there are billions
of galaxies, each with billions of stars, I expect there are quite a few more.

Given they are all a very long way away and not getting any closer any time
soon, news value for subsequent sightings - zero.

